# Kawasaki FC290V 14HP hard start when hot.



## tband (Jun 12, 2009)

I have a John Deere 240 garden tractor with a 14HP FC290V that starts and runs great except that if I turn it off when it is hot it will not restart. I took out the plug (new last month) and cleaned it and blew out the spark plug hole. I got it to start but it seemed like it was flooded. I don't want to do this every time I stop. The carb has a small solenoid at the bottom. I can hear it click when I turn on the key. I am not sure what it is supposed to do.

Thanks


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

The solenoid is an after fire valve that helps prevent detonation in the exhaust system when you shut the engine off. If it's clicking then it's probably working alright, but without taking it out and making sure the valve is opening you can't be sure. This solenoid prevents fuel from flowing up the nozzle in the carburetor and will keep the engine from starting if it's not opening. 

You should also check and make sure the plugs are getting spark when it does not want to start. If you take the air filter off and look down into the carburetor you should be able to tell if it's flooding fuel and causing your hot start issue.

Best of Luck...


----------

